# Przy wyłączaniu komp sam wstaje

## Yatmai

Mam tego Asus'a M2N-SLI Deluxe i taki dziwny problem. Czasem - częściej lub rzadziej ale niestety nie zawsze gdy każę wyłączyć kompa ten gaśnie po czym niecała sekunda i wstaje z powrotem.

Częściej mi się to zdarza wyłączając windę, ale z linucha też mi się parę razy zdarzyło i teraz już nie wiem gdzie szukać. Biosa przegrzebałem, Linuksa mam tego samego co na poprzednim kompie - zmieniłem tylko jajko. Zazbytnio nie mam pomysłu gdzie szukać, a troche mnie to dżaźni  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

To na pewno wina jednego z ustawień w BIOS-ie, powinna znajdować się w zakładce związanej z zarządzaniem energią, opisana będzie jako automatyczne włączenie po utracie zasilania (lub coś w ten deseń).

----------

## Yatmai

To już przegrzebałem. Powyłączałem też włączanie z alarmu, klawiatury czy innych paści, zostało tylko WoL ale jakoś nie sądzę by o to biegało  :Wink: 

----------

## Eko

No ja raczej myśle że to wina sprzetu, pogrzeb coś w bebechach może tam coś znajdziesz

----------

## quosek

u mnie to wlasnie byl Wake On Lan.... chetnie bym sie dowiedzial jak to inaczej obejsc niz wylaczyc WOLa w BIOSie

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie kurde nie strasz WoL'a to ja często używam   :Sad: 

----------

## Core

Ja miałem coś podobnego na P5W DH, która miała 2 gniazda USB przygotowane

do podłączenia pilota. Jeżeli podłączałem myszkę, bądź klawiaturę, bądź koncentrator

usb komputer mi sam wstawał pomimo braku aktywności tych urządzeń. Być może

jakieś informacje kontrolne czy coś w tym rodzaju? A może to ten koncentrator właśnie?

Trudno mi powiedzieć, teraz te gniazda zostawiłem w spokoju  :Smile:  Może u Ciebie też coś

podobnego ma miejsce :/

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie na usb mam wpiętego tylko gryzionia. Na razie wyłączyłem WoL i zobaczę czy pomoże (ale wolałbym nie  :Wink:  )

----------

## Yatmai

No i cholerka sie okazuje, że WoL nawala. BIOSu nie zaktualizuje bo jak na razie jest najnowszy, pewnie w pomocy technicznej też mi nie wiele doradzą :/

----------

## quosek

czyli tak samo jak u mnie

mozesz jeszcze sprobowac z inna sieciowka (pci-owa z WOLem - ale ostatnie nie widzialem ich w sprzedazy)

ma jakim chipsecie masz plyte ? bo u mnie sie "wywalalo" na NForce2 (o ile dobrze pamietam Microstara)

----------

## Yatmai

Chipset mam nForce 570SLI  :Smile: 

W szafie mam pare 3COM'ów z WoL'em, tylko kurde nie po to brałem mobo z dwiema zintegrowanymi sieciówkami by montować kolejne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

U mnie na Asusie P5GD1 Pro też WOL leciał w kulki. Jestem wpięty do sporej sieci lokalnej (około 5000 komputerów) i od czasu do czasu system sam wstawał, dokładnie w sposób jak to opisałeś. Nic u mnie na razie wyłączyłem WOL'a a komp chodzi prawie bez przerwy  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

No u mnie po lokalu nie ma wiele kompów, a w zasadzie są tylko moje i ojca, reszta odseparowana gateway'em więc raczej nie ma szans by się zabłąkał jakiś pakiet budzący kompa  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> No u mnie po lokalu nie ma wiele kompów, a w zasadzie są tylko moje i ojca, reszta odseparowana gateway'em więc raczej nie ma szans by się zabłąkał jakiś pakiet budzący kompa 

 Dziwiło mnie to, że właśnie tak przy wyłączaniu wstawał (bo nigdy się nie zdażyło gdy był wyłączony od jakiegoś czasu). Ostatecznie stwierdziłem, że ta funkcja jest walnięta ;/

----------

